# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > Islamic Law >  هل للرجل عدة شرعية !

## أم خطاب

الرجل في الأصل ليس له عدة والعدة المقصودة للرجل تخص المتزوج من أربع زوجات، حيث إذا طلق هذا الرجل إحدى زوجاته وأراد ان يتزوج بأخرى لا يحل له الزواج إلا ان ينتظر انتهاء عدة زوجته المطلقة (ثلاثة أشهر) حتى تنقضي ليتسنى له الزواج من غيرها، ويعد زواجه من أخرى دون انتهاء عدة زوجته المطلقة محذورا شرعيا كونه جمع أكثر من أربع زوجات على ذمته، مما يجعله مخالفا للشرع ويعد عقد الزوجة الجديدة باطلا لأنه تزوجها دون انتظار انتهاء عدة مطلقته المفروضة عليه شرعا.. ويعتبر الزواج الجديد زنى وليس زواجا وتقع عليه عقوبة الزنى التي لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات سجنا لأنها جناية بتهمة زنى.
كما أن عدة الرجل المقصودة، هي فترة انتظاره بعد طلاق زوجته الرابعة طلاقا رجعيا، حيث يدخل الرجل مدة عدة الزوجة نفسها، ولهذا يعتبره البعض أنه دخل في فترة عدّة لكونه لا يستطيع الزواج من اخرى جديدة الا بانقضاء هذه المدة.
ولكن اذا طلق الزوج زوجته الرابعة بينونة كبرى، لا رجعة فيها، فانه يستطيع هنا ان يتزوج مباشرة، ولا ينتظر عدة الزوجة.
و ان العدة اصلا للمرأة لبراءة الرحم 
كما ان الزوج ليس له عدة شرعية اصلا، حيث ان الحكمة من عدة الطلاق هي سلامة رحم المرأة من الحمل، وكذلك الحكمة من عدة الوفاة الوفاء للزوج.
و ان للزوج عدة شرعية، وهي ثلاثة اشهر مرتبطة بعدة زوجته المطلقة منه، فهذا اشيع لان الرجل المتزوج من اربع ينتظر بالفعل هذه المدة بعد ان يطلق احدى زوجاته الاربع اللواتي على ذمته، فاذا رغب بالزواج من خامسة فلا يحق له ذلك ولا يجوز له شرعا، الا بشرط انتظار انتهاء عدة طليقته، وهي مدة ثلاثة اشهر، وهذه هي العدة الشرعية للزوج اذا رغب بالزواج من الخامسة وعلى ذمته اربع نساء.
كما ان عدة الرجل هي فترة انتظاره لمدة ثلاثة اشهر بعد طلاق زوجته لكي يتزوج بغيرها، مضيفة ان هناك حالات على الزوج ان ينتظر مدة العدة ثلاثة اشهر لمطلقته حتى يتمكن من الزواج باخرى، والحالات هي:
ــ عندما يحرم الجمع بينها وبين غيرها، فاذا طلق الزوج زوجته واراد ان يتزوج عمتها او خالتها او اختها.
ــ المتزوج من اربع نساء واراد الزواج بخامسة، فهنا اختلف الفقهاء في وضع الزواج.. هل يتقيد بشرط انتهاء العدة حتى يتزوج ام يحل له الزواج بالخامسة اثناء العدة.
ووفقا لرأي الامام مالك والمأخوذ به في قانون الاحوال الشخصية الكويتي (افاد بان الرجل يحل له ان يتزوج بخامسة اذا طلق احدى زوجاته الاربع بطلاق بائن، لان الطلاق البائن لا يحل للزوج ان يرجع زوجته، الا بعقد او مهر جديد.. اما عن الموانع الشرعية، فان يكون الزوج متزوجا باربع ويطلق احداهن طلقة رجعية، فعليه الانتظار مدة انتهاء الطلاق الرجعي حتى يتزوج بالخامسة، واذا خالف الزوج ذلك، فان من له المصلحة يحق له فسخ الزواج والتفريق بينهما.
العدة للمرأة.. والتربص للرجل• اذا رغب ان يتزوج امرأة لديها مانع مؤقت بينه وبينها مثل زواجه من اخت زوجته او معتدة من الغير.
ففي الاولى عليه ان ينتظر مدة انتهاء عدة زوجته ليعقد قرانه على اختها.. وفي الحالة الثانية عليه ان ينتظر المعتدة من غيره كأن تكون مطلقة او ارملة حتى يستطيع ان يتزوجها.
ولا بد ان ينتظر الزوج ويتربص مدة ثلاثة أشهر عند طلاق زوجته الرابعة، لان طليقته هذه تبقى في حكم الزوجة طوال فترة العدة، ولهذا لم يجز المشرع للرجل بالزواج في هذه الفترة.
وعليه فللرجل فترة تشابه عدة المرأة وصفا وليس حكما شرعيا.
ماقال الحطاب رحمه الله في "مواهب الجليل" (4/140) : " أما تسمية مدة منع الزوج من النكاح إذا طلق الرابعة أو طلق أخت زوجه أو من يحرم الجمع بينهما عدة فلا شك أنه مجاز ، فلا ينبغي إدخاله في حقيقة العدة الشرعية ، والله أعلم " انتهى .
وفي الموسوعة الفقهية (29/306) : " انتظار الرجل مدة العدة : ذهب الفقهاء إلى أن العدة لا تجب على الرجل ، حيث يجوز له بعد فراق زوجته أن يتزوج غيرها دون انتظار مضي مدة عدتها إلا إذا كان هناك مانع يمنعه من ذلك ، كما لو أراد الزواج بعمتها أو خالتها أو أختها أو غيرها ممن لا يحل له الجمع بينهما ، أو طلق رابعة ويريد الزواج بأخرى ، فيجب عليه الانتظار في عدة الطلاق الرجعي بالاتفاق ، أو البائن عند الحنفية ، خلافا لجمهور الفقهاء فإنه لا يجب عليه الانتظار . ومنع الرجل من الزواج هنا لا يطلق عليه عدة ، لا بالمعنى اللغوي ولا بالمعنى الاصطلاحي ، وإن كان يحمل معنى العدة ، قال النفراوي : المراد من حقيقة العدة منع المرأة ؛ لأن مدة منع من طلق رابعة من نكاح غيرها لا يقال له عدة ، لا لغة ، ولا شرعا ، لأنه لا يمكّن من النكاح في مواطن كثيرة ، كزمن الإحرام أو المرض ولا يقال فيه إنه معتد " انتهى .
وقد جاء في فتاوى دار الإفتاء للشيخ حسن مأمون -رحمه الله- في نفس الموضوع ما نصه: 
إن أقصى ما يحل للرجل أن يجمع من النساء بعقد الزواج هو أربع نسوة، ولا يعلم في هذا خلاف بين الأئمة. وقد وقع خلاف بين الأئمة فيمن طلق الرابعة وأراد التزوج بغيرها، فقال الحنفية والحنابلة: إنه لا يحل التزوج بالخامسة حتى تنقضي عدة الرابعة، ولو كان الطلاق بائنًا، لأن للعدة حكم النكاح القائم على وجه؛ إذ تجب فيها النفقة على المطلق ويثبت نسب الولد منه. وهذا هو رأي جميع أئمة الحنفية. 
وقال الشافعية والمالكية: يحل لمن طلق زوجته الرابعة طلاقًا بائنا ولو واحدة أن يتزوج الخامسة قبل أن تنقضي عدة الرابعة لانقطاع النكاح بالطلاق البائن. 
ومن الموانع الشرعية أن يكون الزوج متزوجًا بأربع زوجات سوى الزوجة التي يريد العقد عليها، ولو كانت إحداهن مطلقة منه طلاقًا رجعيًا أو بائنًا ما دامت عدتها لم تنقض بعد. 
والله أعلم
وعليه للرجل عدة في ثلاث حالات : 

الأولى : أن يكون متزوجا لأربع نساء فإذا طلقها طلاقا رجعيا : يعني الأولى أو الثانية ، ففي هذه الحالة لا يجوز له أن يعقد على أخرى حتى تتم المطلقة عدتها . 
الثانية : أن يريد أن يتزوج أخت المطلقة وتكون المطلقة طلقتها بائنة يعني طلقة ثالثة ففي هذه الحالة أيضا لا يجوز له أن يعقد على أختها حتى تتم المطلقة عدتها حتى لا يجتمع له ماءان في رحم أختين ، فإذا انتهت العدة وبرئ رحمها جاز له الزواج منها . 
الثالثة : إذا تزوج أم ولد من رجل آخر ، مات ولدها ذلك فلا يقربها حتى يستبرئ رحمها بظهور الحمل أو بالحيض حتى يرثه أخوه . 
وأنقل لكم المسألة من مصنف عبد الرزاق : 
قال عبد الرزاق عن الثوري عن أبي هاشم الواسطي قال قلت للنخعي هل على الرجل عدة قال نعم وعدتان قال قلت وعدتان قال نعم وثلاثة قال فذكر الأختين يطلق إحداهما والأربع يطلق واحدة منهن 3 والرجل تكون تحته المرأة لها ولد زوجها فيموت ولدها فينبغي لزوجها أن لا يقربها حتى يستبرأ أحامل هي أم لا ليرث أخاه أو لا يرثه . 
انظر مصنف عبد الرزاق ( 6/ 219) 

نعلم أن للمرأة عدة بعد طلاقها أو وفاة زوجها , وهل للرجل عدة و ما هي الأدلة من القرآن و السنة و أجركم على الله, سلاما و شكرا.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولا خلاصة ذكرها أهل العلم :

لَوْ أنَّ لِرَجُلٍ رَابِعَةٌ وَ أَرَادَ طَلاَقَهَا لِلْزَّوَاجِ بِرَابِعَةٍ أُخْرَى فَلا يُمَكَّن مِنْ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِانْقِضَاءِ عِدَّةِ المُطَلَّقَةِ فَتَكُونُ عِدَّتُهَا عِدَّةٌ لَهُ و إلاَّ اجْتَمَعَ تَحْتَ عِصْمَتِهِ خَمْسٌ .
وكذلك لو طلق الرجل زوجته وأراد الزواج من اختها فلا يمكن ذلك حتى تنقضى العدة ، فعدتها عدة له أيضاً..


رقم الفتوى : 48517
عنوان الفتوى : عدة الرجل على سبيل المجاز
تاريخ الفتوى : 21 ربيع الأول 1425 / 11-05-2004
السؤال 
ماهي عدة الرجل.
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فليس للرجل عدة في الحقيقة إلا إذا كان ذلك على سبيل المجاز
كما إذا طلق رابعة وأراد الزواج بأخرى فإن عليه أن ينتظر انقضاء عدتها
وكذلك إذا طلق زوجته وأراد الزواج من أختها أوخالتها أو عمتها .. ممن لا يجوز له الجمع بينهما فعليه الانتظار إلى انقضاء عدة المطلقة. 
ولمزيد من الفائدة نرجو الاطلاع على الفتوى رقم:8096
الله أعلم.
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه

رقم الفتوى : 8096
عنوان الفتوى : الحالات التي يمنع فيها الرجل من الزواج
تاريخ الفتوى : 16 صفر 1422 / 10-05-2001
السؤال 
ما هي حالات عدة الرجل؟
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: ‏

فقد ذهب جميع الفقهاء إلى أن العدة لا تجب على الرجل، حيث يجوز له بعد فراق زوجته ‏أن يتزوج غيرها دون انتظار مضي عدتها، إلا إذا كان هناك مانع يمنعه من ذلك :
كما لو ‏أراد الزواج بعمتها أو خالتها أو غيرهما ممن لا يحل له الجمع بينهما
أو طلق رابعة ويريد ‏الزواج بالأخرى فيجب عليه الانتظار في عدة الطلاق الرجعي بالاتفاق، وفي البائن عند ‏الجمهور. 
والعدة: في اللغة مأخوذة من العد، سميت بذلك لاشتمالها على العديد من الأقراء ‏أو الأشهر.
وفي الاصطلاح اسم لمدة تتربص فيها المرأة لمعرفة براءة رحمها، أو للتعبد، أو ‏لتفجعها على زوجها.‏

فتحصل بهذا التعريف أن الحالات التي يمنع فيها الرجل من الزواج لا يطلق عليها اسم ‏العدة لا لغة ولا اصطلاحاً
لكن قد يسمى معتداً تجوزاً على جهة المشاكلة، فيما إذا طلق ‏رابعة وأراد الزواج بأخرى، لأنه قد لا يمكن من النكاح في مواطن كثيرة، كزمن الإحرام ‏‏- مثلاً- أو المرض، ولا يقال فيه إنه معتد.‏
والله أعلم. ‏
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
حكم نكاح الخامسة في عدة طلاق الرابعة 
السؤال 
إذا كان الرجل متزوجا من أربعة ، وطلق إحداهن ، فهل يجوز له أن يتزوج بغيرها في أثناء عدتها ؟ 
وما هو الدليل إذا كان الجواب على السؤال أعلاه بأنه: "لا يجوز له أن يتزوج بامرأة خلال عدة (الرابعة) ." وهل سيكون زواجه الأخير صحيحا ؟
وما هو العمل لتصحيح ذلك الوضع وفقا لما جاء في القرآن والسنة ؟. 
الجواب
الحمد لله 
إن كان هذا الطلاق الذي أوقعته على الزوجة الرابعة طلاقاً رجعياً ـ أي أنه الطلقة الأولى أو الثانية ـ فقد أجمع العلماء على أن المطلقة الرجعية تعتبر زوجة حتى تنقضي عدتها ( المغني 7 / 104 ) 
فإذا ثبت أنها ما زالت زوجتك فاعلم أن العلماء أجمعوا على أنه لا يجوز للرجل الحر أن يجمع بين أكثر من أربع زوجات ـ أي أن يَكُنَّ على ذمته في وقت واحد ـ
لما روى الترمذي ( 1128 ) عن ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما أَنَّ غَيْلَانَ بْنَ سَلَمَةَ الثَّقَفِيَّ أَسْلَمَ وَلَهُ عَشْرُ نِسْوَةٍ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَسْلَمْنَ مَعَهُ فَأَمَرَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَتَخَيَّرَ أَرْبَعًا مِنْهُنَّ" وصححه الألباني كما في صحيح سنن الترمذي ( 1 / 329 ) . 
ويتضح مما تقدم أنه لا يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج الخامسة في عدة المطلقة طلاقاً رجعياً لأنه يكون بهذا قد جمع بين خمس نسوة ، وقد أجمع الصحابة والأئمة الأربعة وسائر أهل السنة والجماعة قولاً وعملاً على أنه لا يجوز للرجل أن يجمع في عصمته أكثر من أربع زوجات إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقد نقل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى الكبرى (4/ 154) عن التابعي الجليل عَبِيدَةُ السَّلْمَانِيُّ أنه قال : لَمْ يَتَّفِقْ أَصْحَابُ مُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَى شَيْءٍ كَاتِّفَاقِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَامِسَةَ لا تُنْكَحُ فِي عِدَّةِ الرَّابِعَةِ , وَلَا تُنْكَحُ الْأُخْتُ فِي عِدَّةِ أُخْتِهَا" ا.هـ
فمن رغب عن ذلك وجمع بين أكثر من أربع زوجات فقد خالف كتاب الله وسنة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وفارق أهل السنة والجماعة . 
انظر فتوى اللجنة الدائمة في كتاب ( الفتاوى الجامعة للمرأة المسلمة 2 / 641 ) .
وأما إذا حدث هذا فإن العقد يعتبر باطلاً ، ويجب عليك مفارقتها حتى تنقضي عدة زوجتك المطلقة . وإن كنت قد دخلت بها ـ أي الخامسة ـ فإنه يجب عليك أن تدفع لها مهر مثلها ، وتعتد منك عدة المطلقة . ثم إذا أردت نكاحها بعد ذلك تعقد عليها مرةً أخرى مستوفياً الشروط الشرعية لعقد النكاح .
أما إذا كان طلاقك للرابعة طلاقاً بائناً ـ بأن كانت الطلقة الثالثة ـ فقد اختلف العلماء في جواز نكاح الخامسة في عدة الطلقة الثالثة للزوجة الرابعة ؛ فذهب الحنابلة والحنفية إلى المنع منه وهو الذي يرجحه سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز رحمه الله . انظر: ( كتاب فتاوى الطلاق للشيخ ابن باز 1/ 278 ) 
وعلى ذلك فيكون الحكم كما سبق في طلاق الرجعية فإذا انتهت عدة المطلقة ثلاثاً جاز له أن يعقد عليها والله أعلم .
أما في حالة وفاة الرابعة فإن له أن يتزوج بعد وفاتها ، لأن الزوجية لا تعتبر قائمة في هذه الحالة .والله أعلم.
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

والعده وحكمه مشروعيتها . 
1ـ معرفه براءه الرحم حتى لاتختلط الانساب بعضها ببعض 
2ـ تهيئه فرصه للزوجين لاعاده الحياه الزوجيه ان رايا ان الخير فى ذلك 
3ـ التنويه بفخامه امر النكاح حيث لم يكن امرا ينتظم الابجمع الرجال ولاينفك الا بانتظار طويل ولولا ذلك لكان بمنزله لعب الصبيان ينظم ثم يفك فى الساعه 
4ـ ان مصالح النكاح لاتتم حتى يوطنا انفسهما على ادامه هذا العقد ظاهرا فان حدث حادث يوجب فك النظام لم يكن بد من تحقيق صوره الادامه فى الجمله بان تتربص مده تجد لتربصها بالا وتقاسى لها عناء .
فقه السنه السيد سابق 
والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

منقول

----------

